

Teaser video for my new startup?  - felipepiresx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqgXD0fPRBo&feature=player_embedded#t=0
Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks
======
jkhaxxe
Your voiceover artist sounds like she's on the verge of a hysterical
breakdown.

What does she find so funny about "what if there was a better way?"

------
Metatron
Technically this is an app, not a startup (from the looks of things.

Voice is great, if a little forced at points, she can sound a little TOO
enthused.

Animation was nice, obviously not top of the line, but professional-grade
nonetheless.

Fonts could do with some work, you use at least two (ignoring Votechat brand
font) once looked like Times New Roman, the other like Comic Sans, neither of
which are that great.

App concept is simple, but perhaps not too clearly explained. The algorithm
explanation left me scratching my head as 'number of people' / 'number of
ideas = 'votechat' makes no sense.

I was also left wondering about your first example of a user case: several
ideas. Wouldn't it be best to have people rank their preference and have a
simple algorithm work out the activity/idea with the highest combined
popularity?

A situation where 5 out of 8 people want to go paintballing, but 3 really
don't, but they'd all like to go to the cinema would be problematic for your
app. If the 5 vote for their paintballing over the cinema, 3 people will be
left out, or unhappy to attend, whereas with a ranking method, you may have
all 8 doing something they like, together.

~~~
felipepiresx
Thanks for the feedback. What do you think of our site ?
([http://www.votechat.me/](http://www.votechat.me/))

~~~
Metatron
Site is very clean and fresh, nice job. Your colour palette is perhaps too
simple, most companies go for a a few shades of three complementing colours.

Green is also a colour closely associated with greed and money, or nature and
freshness. Neither pair of concepts fit well with your product really.

Content seems well written and concise. You mention an Android version which I
don't think the video did.

The last section at the bottom of the page is rendering strangely in Chrome
(but not Firefox). Every 'e' has a very heavy weighting on the middle bar, it
looks thicker and so every 'e' stands out in that final description beneath
the subscription box.

